Ask HN: What is the best resource to learn about modelling NoSQL data? - rorykoehler
======
logn
I like this article, [https://highlyscalable.wordpress.com/2012/03/01/nosql-
data-m...](https://highlyscalable.wordpress.com/2012/03/01/nosql-data-
modeling-techniques/)

